# Terry Goodkind self publishing



## brokethepoint (Apr 12, 2013)

Found it interesting that a big name author is going self pub.



Bestselling fantasy author Terry Goodkind is self-publishing his next novel, The First Confessor. The author has been releasing tidbits about the book via social media--he has shared links to two book trailers through Twitter and his Facebook page--and, on Tuesday, unveiled the title of the work. The book will be available on July 2.

Terry Goodkind to Self-Publish Next Novel


----------



## danr62 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is actually old news and the book has been out for like a year or so. I thought of picking it up but wasn't sure I could stand more of his preaching.


----------



## brokethepoint (Apr 12, 2013)

ooops, didn't notice that.  Just saw it the other week and found it interesting, guess I just didn't pay any attention to the year.

I don't think I have read any of his books so am not sure what the preachy refers to.


----------



## ndmellen (Apr 12, 2013)

This is interesting news, but I too think I will pass. I agree with you Danr. The Sword of Truth started out as an amazing series. The first 8 books or so were fantastic, but after that it all turned into one big drawn out lecture. It seemed as though none of the characters could wipe their own a** anymore without Richard there to explain why (and at great length) they were doing it. The ending was also a huge disappointment.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 12, 2013)

I couldn't make it past Wizard's First Rule, so I suspect I will not find the later books appealing at all.


----------



## danr62 (Apr 12, 2013)

brokethepoint said:


> ooops, didn't notice that.  Just saw it the other week and found it interesting, guess I just didn't pay any attention to the year.
> 
> I don't think I have read any of his books so am not sure what the preachy refers to.



This book is the prequel to his Sword of Truth series. Much of the series is spend expounding on the evils of communism or the idea that mankind has any sort of duty to help one another out in hard times. It seems like he thinks no one should help anyone unless they get something out of it.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Law of Nines wasn't very good, but I still purchased The Omen Machine.  Truthfully, it was absolutely dreadful.  Just terrible.  I seriously doubt I will ever read Goodkind again.  In fact, it so soured me that I sold all the rest of my SoT books, though I feel bad now about foisting that dreck on someone else


----------



## zizban (Apr 14, 2013)

danr62 said:


> This book is the prequel to his Sword of Truth series. Much of the series is spend expounding on the evils of communism or the idea that mankind has any sort of duty to help one another out in hard times. It seems like he thinks no one should help anyone unless they get something out of it.



Ayn Rand follower.


----------



## SeverinR (Apr 15, 2013)

If you already have a name, and a following, you might make more money doing it yourself. Also if you have differences in opinion with you. (maybe the publisher also felt the way the posters here do)

I don't remember how far I got in his series.


----------



## claras (Apr 22, 2013)

I read only the first book, mostly due to the exact same sentiments being voiced by my husband, who was a couple of books further in the series.

Having said that, I often recall the Wizard's First Rule when I wonder why the world works the way it does.


----------

